# Question



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Does enyone shoot field archery.


----------



## HoYtShOoTeR76 (Apr 10, 2009)

i shoot it all summer long


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

we just put a course in at our club. Im more of a 3d guy myself. i just dont enjoy it that much


----------



## madriver (Feb 19, 2010)

not trying to jack this thread and no i don't shoot the filed archery but hey hoyt man.. ive gone the last 4 years to your guy's dinner you have in feb. you guys rock !!

ok back to field archery


----------



## hunter14 (Oct 14, 2009)

Will this summer!!


----------



## Richard Hopkins (Feb 20, 2010)

Thanks guys.


----------



## Ignition kid (Oct 7, 2008)

I don't, I'm not too big into competiton shooting, I just like to bowhunt!


----------



## tylerolsen12 (Feb 8, 2007)

yep i shoot feild


----------



## Hoyt_man (Feb 2, 2008)

madriver said:


> not trying to jack this thread and no i don't shoot the filed archery but hey hoyt man.. ive gone the last 4 years to your guy's dinner you have in feb. you guys rock !!
> 
> ok back to field archery


Thanks man. We appreciate the support. Come on out and shoot a 3d this summer if you get a chance..........and back to the thread again
:shade:


----------



## N7709K (Dec 17, 2008)

I'm gonna try to hit one or two this summer


----------



## xforce7 champ (May 10, 2010)

Yep I do and love it


----------



## Mathewsju (Jan 19, 2008)

i've been shootin it for years, prolly my favorite type of archery, that or fita. its a blast for sure!!


----------

